# Lisbon to Abrantes trains



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All and Derek

I have been asked by a pal if there are trains from Losbon airport that connect to Abrantes. Looking at the map it seems that there is a train from Abrantes to Lisbon. Is there a train from the airport to the Lisbon to Abrantes train? 

It may seem silly but are the trains wheelchair friendly?

Peter


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi All and Derek
> 
> I have been asked by a pal if there are trains from Losbon airport that connect to Abrantes. Looking at the map it seems that there is a train from Abrantes to Lisbon. Is there a train from the airport to the Lisbon to Abrantes train?
> 
> ...


There aren´t any trains or subway between Lisbon Airport and Lisbon center. The subway is extending the red line which will go to the airport but it is still under construction. There are 12 daily trains from Lisbon, (Entre-Campos), to Abrantes, Monday to Friday, starting at 05.39 until 22.17. Weekends, you have 8 daily trains from 08.09 until 22.09. The subway is, in Lisbon, wheelchair friendly
John 999


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Thanks John

Just what i needed to know.

Peter


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Trains*

Monday to Friday
Serviço	
Lisboa - Entrecampos-Abrantes 
Partida Chegada Duração

1.	U|R	5h39	8h20	2h41
2.	U|IC|R	7h17	9h30	2h13 
3.	U|IC	8h09	9h57	1h48 
4.	U|IC|R	8h17	10h28	2h11 
5.	U|R	9h29	12h23	2h54 
6.	U|IC	12h47	14h44	1h57 
7.	U|R	15h47	18h25	2h38 
8.	U|IC|R	17h17	19h19	2h02 
9.	U|IC|R	18h17	20h14	1h57 
10.	U|IC	19h09	20h55	1h46 
11.	U|AP|R	19h47	21h58	2h11 
12.	U|IN	22h17	*00h19	2h02 
Weekend
Partida Chegada Duração
1.	U|IC	8h09	9h57	1h48

2.	U|R	9h39	12h23	2h44

3.	U|IC	13h09	14h44	1h35

4.	U|R	16h09	18h25	2h16

5.	U|IC|R	17h09	19h19	2h10

6.	U|IC|R	18h09	20h14	2h05

7.	U|IC	19h09	20h55	1h46

8.	U|IN	22h09	*00h19	2h10

Partida – Depart Chegada – arrive Duração – journey time
A Portuguese friend of mine has just sent this information. Hope you can use it
John999


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Again John

Great thanks for all you have done. Please pass my bets regards for the Information.

Peter


----------

